#ubuntu-in 2017-02-17
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-in 2017-02-18
<prakhar123> hi, i was trying to install wordpress following instructions at:https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-wordpress-on-ubuntu-14-04#step-one-%E2%80%94-create-a-mysql-database-and-user-for-wordpress which required installation of php5-gd and libssh2-php
<prakhar123> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/IM5zMffw/
<prakhar123> my bad, i did mistake .thanks
<pavlushka> prakhar123: you are welcome :p
#ubuntu-in 2018-02-16
<C0r3> Hey guys.
#ubuntu-in 2020-02-10
<sumagna> hello
<sumagna> no one here?
#ubuntu-in 2020-02-11
<sumagna> hello
